# Hermanns Tortoise Hatching #4



## egyptiandan (Jan 26, 2008)

Here's #4 






















Danny


----------



## cvalda (Jan 26, 2008)

ROFL He didn't even want to open up his eyes, did he?!?! So sweet! All of the hatchlings you posted today are adorable! I can't wait to see them when they're not "bent out of shape"!


----------



## Crazy1 (Jan 27, 2008)

AS always great shots. I agree this one didn't even want to see what it was coming into until it was completely out of the shell. Cute so cute.


----------



## HermanniChris (Jan 27, 2008)

They all look geat Dan...it's been one heck of a year for hermann's.


----------

